# 93 BMW 525i



## caamer (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Everybody

I am a 1993 BMW 525i, with factory radio in it. I am wondering if someone can help me find which cd changer (make, and model) I can buy from the open market, and have it install. I dont want a FM modulated CD changer. I would like to have something that gets wired into the head unit. My car is pre-wired for cd changer.

thanks


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Check this site: http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp. Indicate the year and model and look under "Audio" & CD Changer. It is going to be expensive, but it is OEM.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's a link with all the info you'll probably ever need on E34s and CD changers...

http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e34/stereo/e34_cd_changer.html

Enjoy your '93 525i, I sure enjoyed mine. :thumbup:


----------

